# So. Maine this and that



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

here's a couple of pics from the storm we got on the 14th, sorry they're a bit late. one's from the "dusting" we got yesterday. all weather predictions were flurries, little to no accumulation, or an inch at the most. i got just over 6 inches at my house. oh well it was a good surprise, made some money that wasn't expected 

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2227605310&size=l

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2226814061&size=l

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2226813635&size=l

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2227604058&size=l


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

must of been nice to get that much snow, never even saw a flake. :crying: sounds like friday should be a good storm, if the predictions are correct.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

the storms have been good this year, and the predictions on the low side. there are two in particular that really stand out to me. we were predicted 2-5 in early december and got 10, and earlier this week a "dusting" and got 4 where the pic was taken and 6+ at my house.

i've even made time to head out on the trails with the snowmobile in the last couple weeks with the downtime  most of them suck tho, stupid people closing the trails. i heard from one guys neighbor he closed a main trail to ITS 89 because he wanted to see the wildlife. he moved from the city and never owned a snowmobile. on that note i left my house to check how thick the ice was on the river, and came back within 30 minutes. there were 3 sets of deer tracks where i went. tonight i came back from a ride and stopped and watched a deer no more than 30 yards away for about 5 minutes. 

anyway after that..... bowtytek - whereabouts are you? what do you have for a truck? sounds like a chevy from the name....


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Were are you threpairs what part of maine


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

I am about an hour north west of Bangor. It has been a good winter this year, good year to be a first year to depend more on my plowing income, although not my maine source. Have more time to devote though. Currently I actually have a 93 Dodge 150 w/ a 7.5 conventional Diamond. Hoping for a new rig and plow next year (was hoping for the last two years) and am leaning toward a GM as I can put a small v on a short bed reg cab half ton, which isn't possible with a Dodge. I used to be straight GM until this Dodge and wish I could get another, but can't complain about the General either.

You must be on the coast or downeast if you had to plow this week. That is a cool thing about Maine is the chance to stop and see the wild life (if you take the time to stop to enjoy it). 

The down time has been good, but I am itching to get plowing again. I think my wife wished the snow away, hope not for the rest of the season. I still have 3 monthes before I go back to work full time. Summer jobs, gotta love em


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

K20Fisher;501198 said:


> Were are you threpairs what part of maine


scarborough


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

Whereabouts in scarborough?, I work for public works....I'll look for that truck around town and honk at ya if i see you. Is that the dunstan ace hardware in the pics?
The weathermen really screwed up this time, I was suprised when my pager went off at 4:30 sunday morning and there was already 3 inches on the truck when I headed in.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

ya thats the place. do you come into the store at all? id probably recognize you. ya that last storm was weird. i headed out in the morning to go ice fishing thinking it would just die off at an inch or so like it was supposed to. anyway i had to come home early and plow, that sucked.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*To Botytek*

Are you looking to get a new truck or just another plow truck? I have all dodges myself. I elected to stay in the Mid 90's rather then the newer truck for the reason you posted, they won't handle the V plow. My 94 or 96 1500 will handle a v with no problems and I plow lots of snow here in Alaska. I added timrings to them but that was all they really needed. You can find some really good deals on low mile mid 90's truck and they do ride nice as well. I personally would not plow with anything else. I have four 94-1500, 95-2500 v10,96-1500 and a 2004. The 2004 is ok as long as its just a straight but I only use it as a back up if theres a problem with one of the others. You can see three of my trucks with pics posted on here. The one that is posted under Hatcher pass 2008 is the 95 V-10 and the one under first snow is the 96. The 2004 is in here somewhere but it was posted last year. Glad your having a good year. And your pics are nice. Steve from Alaska


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

Jbowe,
thanks for the info on the mid nintys dodges and will consider that in my decision this summer. I had been using a 99 dodge in all the quickmatches on the plow manufactures sites. other thing considering is saying i have a 2500 to get the v plow as long as the frames parts are the same, which would work with 99 dodge i believe. the truck side part numbers seem to be the same when putting in a 99 1500 and 99 2500. i am already planning on timbrens. how's your trannys holding up and did you do any mods to handle the abuse of plowing? i know 95-99 trannys are weak from everyday normal ******** driving. thanks again for the info.


----------

